# Retirement field/livery



## AmandaDee85 (11 January 2018)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first main post so hello to all!

I have a 20 year old TB X  mare and we have come to the end of our competitive life unfortunately ( big girl pants on while writing this  ) and I am looking for somewhere she can be turned out for all year round grazing/retirement (obviously bad weather permitting), but generally as much as possible.  We are currently at a yard with no winter turn out and it really isn't ideal.

I have spoken with a few so far, and all are very in depth in their retirement care plans, which is great, but not quite what we need at the moment.  All have been £200 per month or way over and I feel this is way too expensive, considering that's more than what I am paying at the moment for the yard I am at which has full facilities including an indoor school, I feel this is way OTT for her just being happily grazing in a field. She has a very slight touch of arthritis in her front right knee, but the injury in which has ended her career isn't something she is in any immediate pain or discomfort from.  She is still able to chew all food, move around and is still in very good condition etc.

I would possibly consider her a field companion, even though she is TB x she is a hardy mare and will live out (I have her rugs etc if she needs them). I just need her really to go and be a horse now and enjoy her time.  We will deal with further old horse problems if and when they arise.

If anyone could please help me out with this or point me in the direction of anyone who they think maybe interested in helping us, we would both be eternally grateful.

Kind regards,

Amanda & Dee xx


----------



## Auslander (11 January 2018)

Sounds like you just need standard DIY grass livery - which shouldn't be too hard to find. Retirement livery is more expensive, because owners aren't expected to do any of the day to day care, and there are hay/feed costs to be considered. If you're wanting your mare looked after, you will be looking at a higher cost.


----------



## meesha (11 January 2018)

Newbrook farm is around £130 a month I think, they turn out in appropriate herds and you can visit and even ride but they do the day to day care. My friends horse is there and very happy, it's in Gloucestershire.


----------



## Led (11 January 2018)

Where are you based, and are you going to be doing the looking after or are you looking for that to be done by the yard?


----------



## Theocat (12 January 2018)

Retirement livery is full livery, and most packages will include feed, forage, bedding, daily care, some sort of worming programme and foot trimming. It's much more than field rent!

If you can do the twice daily checks and care yourself, you can probably do it much cheaper - but personally I think £50pw for everything is a bargain. I'm afraid the needs if retired horses are just the same as the needs of ridden horses, so the costs will be much the same. It is worth doing honest sums for diy grass livery: once you include all the extras and add in your petrol and tine commitment, I susoect £200pcm might start to feel like good value.


----------



## soloequestrian (24 January 2018)

Where are you based?  And what areas are you willing to consider?


----------



## LR2904 (31 January 2018)

What area are you looking for? x


----------



## Calrina (8 March 2018)

What about eat sleep ride stables near Eyemouth? They've just relaunched the livery yard so have lots of space and are completely flexible about what can be offered.


----------

